

Show HN: The Intercept redesign, rebuilt with React - tomconroy
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/

======
sehr
Very snappy on an iPhone 4s in app browser.

Nice animations that aren't overdone, my scroll history is remembered, no
scroll jank, no touch latency. Kudos.

Wish more spas worked this well on mobile.

Edit: there's occasionally a _touch_ of repositioning when opening up the
homepage again. The Israeli article headline is stuck at the top of the page
behind the header for a half a second or so then quickly gets set into place.
Definitely still a web app, but it's better than most

~~~
tomconroy
Appreciate the kind words! Still working out kinks with image loading and
positioning bugs.

